# Static on Sirius this am



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

This morning around 9:30 am ct, I was getting static on all channels in my truck, it cleared up around 9:45, I was not at home to see if the same conditions occurred on dish, anyone else experience this.

Bob


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I experienced no problems this morning myself, but I may not have been listening at that time. Since the satellites are not geostationary I don't think it could have been the twice annual solar outage as happens with c-band and DBS.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I also don't think you can get "static" on Sirius as it's digital. By any chance are you using a wireless FM transmitter?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I definitely heard some sort of interference, a lot of what I am calling static and very low audio, I am not using wireless, I was listening to the factory installed Sirius system in my Dodge vehicle, whatever it was its gone now, my first thought was that my tuner was bad, that is why i was asking the question.

Bob


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yesh, I had no problems with the little listening I did this morning. It very well may be a problem with your system so I'd definitely keep an eye (ear I guess) on it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MarkA said:


> I also don't think you can get "static" on Sirius as it's digital. By any chance are you using a wireless FM transmitter?


Nothing is perfect!


----------



## crwmlw (May 31, 2005)

I also can use some help. I just came across this forum in search of help. I have an '02 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo with the RB1 Navigation radio and Mopar Sirius Satellite. Im also experiencing horrible (what appears to be static) on all channels from time to time only when the vehicle is turned to accessory or starting the vehicle, there is the 2 or 3 second delay like always then boom theres the static. If I try restarting the vehicle a few times I then can get good reception. I dont get the static while driving. Only initial startup. It went a few weeks with no problems now its back and worse then ever. The problem comes in where I purchased the factory sirius from Ebay and the dealer wont warranty it. This is a direct input to head unit not FM Modulated.Is this a normal problem with Sirius or an equipment problem? Hope I can get some help. Chuck


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Nothing is perfect!


YOU CAN NOT HAVE STATIC ON DIGITAL AT LEAST NOT FROM THE SIGNAL


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Static is a bad word to use when refering to digital signal, someone who I discussed this problem with described it as white noise, whatever that means

Bob


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

White noise is similar to interstation noise on the AM dial. Technically it is a combination of all frequencies in the audio band at equal level, as opposed to pink noise which is a combination of all octaves in the audio band at an equal level. If you are getting any such noise it is external of the Sirius signal and is either the radio or the installation. Gee, I don't get to explain the difference between white noise and pink noise often.  With digital radio, the signal you receive is the same as the signal that is sent, just as in DBS. The only way you should have a problem is if there is an equipment problem. By the way, I have never had a rain fade problem with Sirius, so take that off the list.


----------



## crwmlw (May 31, 2005)

Ok maybe static isnt the technical term for what my problem is. All I know is time to time when the vehicle is started I get a terrible (what apperars to be static) white noise whatever. Dont know the term. Im just trying to explain whats happening. There is this noise which dominates the audio. You can barely hear the audio. What the factory Sirius for Mopar is a Antenna, receiver, mutliplexer, and a few cables. From the multiplexer a cable goes to the head unit. Thats the system. The first system I had I kept getting lost signal, so I was able to return it for a new one which is now giving me this problem. Any ideas?


----------



## jcrusselljr (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi - I have the same issue with the static on sirius when starting the vehicle some times. it seems to be more frequent now.

the dealer has replaced the head end of the factory radio, as well as the sirius module, still with no fix. this is crazy frustrating!

did you ever manage to find a cure for your issue? i'd appreciate your experience!

thanks.

-Jay


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Replacing the Sirius module and antenna fixed it for me


Bob


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmmnnn. I just started having this issue as well but only on SOME channels. Some have the issue, others are fine.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I get white noise on XM when there are signal acquisition problems.

For example: Driving under a large overpass, the buffer plays for a few seconds...then there are a few seconds of white noise until the radio mutes, and displays no signal.

If the reception is spotty, I'll get occasional white noise, along with occasional program.

Remember that XM uses two geostationary orbiting satellites. So your line-of-sight will always be constant for a given location.

Since Sirius uses 3 elliptical orbit birds, your LOS is constantly changing.

That could be the problem.


----------



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

Had some distortion on ch 4 this am but it passed


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I used the car again later this afternoon and all seems fine. Since only some channels had this problem, I assumed it was on their end. Had clear LOS the whole time but we did have some weather.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I also heard a distorted signal this morning on Sirius. I heard the problem on multiple stations. It did sound like static, even if that is a bad way to describe the issue.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

At least now I know I wasn't hearing things - still may be crazy though!

:uglyhamme


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I had all sort of signal interruption this afternoon on my XM Home Boombox set up. Normally I don't have problems.


----------

